# Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 issues, USB and video

## venquessa

I've had endless problem with this mother board and Linux so far.  First the in kernel network r8169 driver crashes the motherboard causing instability in the USB controllers and preventing the NVidia driver from loading.  Installing the offical realtek r8168 driver from their website fixes this.

The problem I am currently facing is almost identical to this:

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/72625/why-is-usb-not-working-in-linux-when-it-works-in-uefi-bios

When I set the mentioned IOMMU controller to Enabled the NVidia driver page faults in dmesg and won't start.  Set it to disabled and it's fine.  I recall having this on day one, my keyboard and mouse would work but X wouldn't start, when I turned the IOMMU off my keyboard and mouse stopped working and X worked, but I found 2 USB ports that worked for keyboard and mouse.

So, if I want the X server I only have 4 working USB ports, 2 front, 2 rear, the other 6 or so are dead, any attempt to plug something in get errors in dmesg.

Any ideas?

dmesg following boot up:

```
[   47.407735] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   62.677740] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   62.937910] usb 1-3: new low-speed USB device number 8 using ohci-pci

[   78.117838] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   93.417830] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   93.698013] usb 1-3: new low-speed USB device number 9 using ohci-pci

[  104.124819] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 9, error -110

[  104.294933] usb 1-3: new low-speed USB device number 10 using ohci-pci

[  114.721740] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 10, error -110

[  114.721777] usb usb1-port3: unable to enumerate USB device

[  115.051965] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 11 using ohci-pci

[  115.202065] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -32

[  115.462236] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -32

[  115.742418] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 12 using ohci-pci

[  115.892503] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -32

[  116.152682] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -32

[  116.432867] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 13 using ohci-pci

[  116.853135] usb 1-4: device not accepting address 13, error -32

[  117.033269] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 14 using ohci-pci

[  117.453523] usb 1-4: device not accepting address 14, error -32

[  117.453543] usb usb1-port4: unable to enumerate USB device

```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx1 port A)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 5

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fbb (rev a1)

02:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 12)

04:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

06:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

07:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 12)

```

lsusb

```
Bus 011 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 046d:0804 Logitech, Inc. Webcam C250

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 010 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 04f2:0116 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd KU-2971/KU-0325 Keyboard

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

There are currently an external HD, a steering wheel and a joystick connected in addition to the ones listed.  They are not seen.

cat /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.builtin | grep hci

```
kernel/drivers/ata/ahci.ko

kernel/drivers/ata/libahci.ko

kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko

kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-pci.ko

kernel/drivers/usb/host/xhci-hcd.ko

```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_usb_audio         115901  2 

uvcvideo               70723  0 

snd_usbmidi_lib        19443  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            17782  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_seq_device          4964  1 snd_rawmidi

videobuf2_vmalloc       2704  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops        1767  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_core         24703  1 uvcvideo

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     36481  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    51682  1 

snd_hda_codec_generic    48160  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

nvidia               8313978  56 

kvm_amd                47339  0 

kvm                   283132  1 kvm_amd

snd_hda_intel          14775  4 

snd_hda_controller     15252  1 snd_hda_intel

r8168                 282216  0 

k10temp                 2898  0 

ehci_pci                3248  0 

ehci_hcd               37563  1 ehci_pci

snd_hda_codec          75579  5 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

snd_hwdep               6052  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                76669  5 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

snd_timer              17799  1 snd_pcm

snd                    53803  24 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_usb_audio,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device

rtc_cmos                8059  0 

```

----------

## venquessa

The rest of dmesg, some interesting stuff...

[code:1:06cde631c8] 

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000BEE1EA60 00003C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000BEE1EAA0 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000BEE1EAD8 0013CC (v01 AMD    POWERNOW 00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MATS 0x00000000BEE1FEA8 000034 (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000002 w?x2 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BGRT 0x00000000BEE1FEE0 000038 (v00 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea000edfffff] PMD -> [ffff88042e600000-ffff88043c5fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x43effffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009dfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0xbe478fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xbf155000-0xbf155fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xbf35c000-0xbf7fffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100001000-0x43effffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 4184250

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 10616 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 776478 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 46536 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3403775 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x10] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x11] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x12] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x13] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x14] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x15] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x16] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x17] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x09] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 9, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x0a] address[0xfec20000] gsi_base[24])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 10, version 33, address 0xfec20000, GSI 24-55

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x43538210 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xbf800000-0xf7ffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 24 pages/cpu @ffff88043ec00000 s69248 r8192 d20864 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s69248 r8192 d20864 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4127021

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.17.8-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 ro video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

[    0.000000] log_buf_len individual max cpu contribution: 4096 bytes

[    0.000000] log_buf_len total cpu_extra contributions: 28672 bytes

[    0.000000] log_buf_len min size: 32768 bytes

[    0.000000] log_buf_len: 65536 bytes

[    0.000000] early log buf free: 22856(69%)

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.000000] xsave: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340 using standard form

[    0.000000] AGP: Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] AGP: No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] AGP: Node 0: aperture [bus addr 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (64MB)

[    0.000000] Memory: 16407088K/16737000K available (5401K kernel code, 457K rwdata, 1668K rodata, 812K init, 412K bss, 329912K reserved)

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:1032 0

[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration failed

[    0.000000] tsc: PIT calibration matches HPET. 1 loops

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 4018.317 MHz processor

[    0.000002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 8036.63 BogoMIPS (lpj=40183170)

[    0.000176] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000265] ACPI: Core revision 20140724

[    0.002362] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.011883] Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.011971] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.012260] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.012348] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.012433] mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks

[    0.012523] LVT offset 1 assigned for vector 0xf9

[    0.012611] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 1024, 4MB 512

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 512, 1GB 0

[    0.012820] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 24K (ffffffff81829000 - ffffffff8182f000)

[    0.013267] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.113427] smpboot: CPU0: AMD FX(tm)-9590 Eight-Core Processor (fam: 15, model: 02, stepping: 00)

[    0.224425] Performance Events: Fam15h core perfctr, AMD PMU driver.

[    0.224621] ... version:                0

[    0.224706] ... bit width:              48

[    0.224791] ... generic registers:      6

[    0.224876] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.224962] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.225047] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.225132] ... event mask:             000000000000003f

[    0.225413] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.225498] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7

[    0.318441] x86: Booted up 1 node, 8 CPUs

[    0.318611] smpboot: Total of 8 processors activated (64293.07 BogoMIPS)

[    0.327739] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.328061] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.328230] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.328316] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.328448] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.328606] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.328743] PCI: not using MMCONFIG

[    0.328828] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.328913] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for extended access

[    0.329142] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

[    0.329230] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

[    0.329316] mtrr: corrected configuration.

[    0.330855] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.330940] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.331026] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.331112] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.332514] ACPI: Executed 3 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.354853] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.354941] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.355026] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.355208] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.355371] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.355698] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.626369] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.626460] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.626551] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM

[    0.626792] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.626878] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.626965] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x03af]

[    0.627052] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

[    0.627138] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03b0-0x03df]

[    0.627225] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.627315] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.627402] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.627489] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.627585] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1002:5a14] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.627682] pci 0000:00:02.0: [1002:5a16] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.627713] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.627766] pci 0000:00:09.0: [1002:5a1c] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.627795] pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.627843] pci 0000:00:0a.0: [1002:5a1d] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.627871] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.627927] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1002:4391] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.627941] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xf040-0xf047]

[    0.627948] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xf030-0xf033]

[    0.627954] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xf020-0xf027]

[    0.627961] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf010-0xf013]

[    0.627967] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf00f]

[    0.627974] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfe60b000-0xfe60b3ff]

[    0.628054] pci 0000:00:12.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.628064] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe60a000-0xfe60afff]

[    0.628152] pci 0000:00:12.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.628165] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe609000-0xfe6090ff]

[    0.628223] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.628224] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.628277] pci 0000:00:13.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.628286] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe608000-0xfe608fff]

[    0.628373] pci 0000:00:13.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.628386] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe607000-0xfe6070ff]

[    0.628444] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.628445] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.628499] pci 0000:00:14.0: [1002:4385] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.628591] pci 0000:00:14.2: [1002:4383] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.628606] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe600000-0xfe603fff 64bit]

[    0.628652] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.628699] pci 0000:00:14.3: [1002:439d] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.628790] pci 0000:00:14.4: [1002:4384] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.628857] pci 0000:00:14.5: [1002:4399] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.628866] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe606000-0xfe606fff]

[    0.628954] pci 0000:00:15.0: [1002:43a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.629006] pci 0000:00:15.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.629061] pci 0000:00:15.1: [1002:43a1] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.629114] pci 0000:00:15.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.629168] pci 0000:00:15.2: [1002:43a2] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.629220] pci 0000:00:15.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.629276] pci 0000:00:16.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.629286] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe605000-0xfe605fff]

[    0.629372] pci 0000:00:16.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.629386] pci 0000:00:16.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe604000-0xfe6040ff]

[    0.629445] pci 0000:00:16.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.629446] pci 0000:00:16.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.629500] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1600] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.629552] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1601] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.629599] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1602] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.629648] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1603] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.629700] pci 0000:00:18.4: [1022:1604] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.629746] pci 0000:00:18.5: [1022:1605] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.629835] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:13c2] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.629846] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff]

[    0.629855] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.629865] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.629871] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

[    0.629877] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfe07ffff pref]

[    0.629955] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:0fbb] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.629966] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe080000-0xfe083fff]

[    0.644736] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.644825] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.644827] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe0fffff]

[    0.644829] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.644876] pci 0000:02:00.0: [1b6f:7023] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.644891] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe500000-0xfe507fff 64bit]

[    0.644958] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.644959] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.664748] pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.664836] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe500000-0xfe5fffff]

[    0.664884] pci 0000:03:00.0: [1b4b:9172] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.664893] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd040-0xd047]

[    0.664899] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xd030-0xd033]

[    0.664904] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xd020-0xd027]

[    0.664910] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xd010-0xd013]

[    0.664915] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xd000-0xd00f]

[    0.664921] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfe410000-0xfe4101ff]

[    0.664926] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xfe400000-0xfe40ffff pref]

[    0.664954] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.684754] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.684842] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.684844] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe400000-0xfe4fffff]

[    0.684896] pci 0000:04:0e.0: [1106:3044] type 00 class 0x0c0010

[    0.684914] pci 0000:04:0e.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe300000-0xfe3007ff]

[    0.684924] pci 0000:04:0e.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xc000-0xc07f]

[    0.684997] pci 0000:04:0e.0: supports D2

[    0.684998] pci 0000:04:0e.0: PME# supported from D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.685043] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.685132] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.685135] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfe300000-0xfe3fffff]

[    0.685137] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x03af] (subtractive decode)

[    0.685138] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.685139] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x03b0-0x03df] (subtractive decode)

[    0.685141] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.685142] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.685143] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.685144] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.685199] pci 0000:05:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.685216] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xb000-0xb0ff]

[    0.685240] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd2104000-0xd2104fff 64bit pref]

[    0.685255] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0xd2100000-0xd2103fff 64bit pref]

[    0.685334] pci 0000:05:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.685335] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.704777] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.704866] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.704872] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2100000-0xd21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.704932] pci 0000:06:00.0: [1b6f:7023] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.704953] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe200000-0xfe207fff 64bit]

[    0.705047] pci 0000:06:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.705048] pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.724790] pci 0000:00:15.1: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.724880] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfe200000-0xfe2fffff]

[    0.724941] pci 0000:07:00.0: [1b4b:9172] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.724955] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xa040-0xa047]

[    0.724963] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xa030-0xa033]

[    0.724971] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xa020-0xa027]

[    0.724979] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xa010-0xa013]

[    0.724987] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xa000-0xa00f]

[    0.724995] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfe110000-0xfe1101ff]

[    0.725004] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xfe100000-0xfe10ffff pref]

[    0.725044] pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.744796] pci 0000:00:15.2: PCI bridge to [bus 07]

[    0.744886] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.744888] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfe100000-0xfe1fffff]

[    0.744918] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.745209] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.745661] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.746115] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.747611] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.748053] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 4 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.748453] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.748852] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 4 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.749253] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 4 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.749748] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:01:00.0

[    0.749834] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.749923] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.750007] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.750174] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.750301] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.750303] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.750406] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.750501] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.750605] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.750714] media: Linux media interface: v0.10

[    0.750808] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.750919] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.756991] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.757044] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009e800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.757045] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbe479000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.757046] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbf156000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.757047] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbf800000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.757047] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x43f000000-0x43fffffff]

[    0.757181] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.758549] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.758691] system 00:00: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.758782] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.758968] system 00:01: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.759056] system 00:01: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.759144] system 00:01: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.759231] system 00:01: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.759317] system 00:01: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51] has been reserved

[    0.759404] system 00:01: [io  0x0c52] has been reserved

[    0.759492] system 00:01: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

[    0.759581] system 00:01: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    0.759668] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1] has been reserved

[    0.759755] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3] has been reserved

[    0.759842] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5] has been reserved

[    0.759929] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7] has been reserved

[    0.760015] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    0.760102] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x089f] could not be reserved

[    0.760189] system 00:01: [io  0x0b20-0x0b3f] has been reserved

[    0.760276] system 00:01: [io  0x0900-0x090f] has been reserved

[    0.760363] system 00:01: [io  0x0910-0x091f] has been reserved

[    0.760452] system 00:01: [io  0xfe00-0xfefe] has been reserved

[    0.760539] system 00:01: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.760627] system 00:01: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.760714] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.760802] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed61000-0xfed70fff] has been reserved

[    0.760890] system 00:01: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec10fff] has been reserved

[    0.760977] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.761065] system 00:01: [mem 0xffc00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.761152] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.761261] system 00:02: [io  0x0220-0x0227] has been reserved

[    0.761349] system 00:02: [io  0x0228-0x0237] has been reserved

[    0.761436] system 00:02: [io  0x0a20-0x0a2f] has been reserved

[    0.761523] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.761697] pnp 00:03: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.761731] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.761753] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.761796] system 00:05: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.761884] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.761910] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.761998] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.762075] system 00:08: [mem 0xfec20000-0xfec200ff] could not be reserved

[    0.762164] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.762234] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    0.766883] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.766970] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.767058] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe0fffff]

[    0.767146] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.767249] pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.767337] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe500000-0xfe5fffff]

[    0.767426] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.767512] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.767600] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe400000-0xfe4fffff]

[    0.767692] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.767779] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.767868] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfe300000-0xfe3fffff]

[    0.767960] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.768047] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.768137] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2100000-0xd21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.768227] pci 0000:00:15.1: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.768315] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfe200000-0xfe2fffff]

[    0.768406] pci 0000:00:15.2: PCI bridge to [bus 07]

[    0.768492] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.768581] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfe100000-0xfe1fffff]

[    0.768672] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af]

[    0.768673] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

[    0.768674] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df]

[    0.768675] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.768676] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.768677] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.768679] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.768680] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.768681] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe0fffff]

[    0.768682] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.768683] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfe500000-0xfe5fffff]

[    0.768684] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.768685] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfe400000-0xfe4fffff]

[    0.768686] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.768687] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xfe300000-0xfe3fffff]

[    0.768688] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af]

[    0.768689] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

[    0.768690] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df]

[    0.768691] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.768692] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.768693] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.768694] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 10 [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.768695] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.768696] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xd2100000-0xd21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.768697] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xfe200000-0xfe2fffff]

[    0.768698] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.768699] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xfe100000-0xfe1fffff]

[    0.768759] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.768979] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.769234] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.769480] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.769587] TCP: reno registered

[    0.769673] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.769799] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.769985] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.770140] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.770226] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.770312] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.770397] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    1.127594] pci 0000:01:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    1.127761] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    1.128023] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[    1.128162] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ f8000000 size 65536 KB

[    1.128249] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    1.128335]  [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] page 2M

[    1.128341] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[    1.128427] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[    1.132116] perf: AMD NB counters detected

[    1.132247] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x06000803

[    1.132337] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x06000803

[    1.132430] microcode: CPU2: patch_level=0x06000803

[    1.132522] microcode: CPU3: patch_level=0x06000803

[    1.132614] microcode: CPU4: patch_level=0x06000803

[    1.132707] microcode: CPU5: patch_level=0x06000803

[    1.132803] microcode: CPU6: patch_level=0x06000803

[    1.132896] microcode: CPU7: patch_level=0x06000803

[    1.133015] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    1.133153] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0x400

[    1.133249] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x000000ff)

[    1.133806] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    1.133922] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    1.134015] audit: type=2000 audit(1426952970.030:1): initialized

[    1.134650] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    1.134742] Key type id_resolver registered

[    1.134827] Key type id_legacy registered

[    1.134915] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    1.135058] ntfs: driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/W].

[    1.135204] msgmni has been set to 32173

[    1.135446] io scheduler noop registered

[    1.135533] io scheduler deadline registered

[    1.135631] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    1.143832] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    1.164457] 00:03: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    1.164758] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    1.164897] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.165078] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    1.165163] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    1.165252] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    1.165338] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    1.165426] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    1.165578] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    1.165670] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    1.165784] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    1.165872] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.165994] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    1.167687] brd: module loaded

[    1.168297] loop: module loaded

[    1.168456] nbd: registered device at major 43

[    1.169593] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    1.169889] ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

[    1.170033] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    1.778002] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    1.778165] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    2.128172] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 4018.312 MHz

[    2.378393] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    2.378580] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    2.378676] ide-cd driver 5.00

[    2.378840] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    2.378982] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    2.379072] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    2.379766] scsi host0: ahci

[    2.379956] scsi host1: ahci

[    2.380114] scsi host2: ahci

[    2.380266] scsi host3: ahci

[    2.380427] scsi host4: ahci

[    2.380586] scsi host5: ahci

[    2.380699] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe60b000 port 0xfe60b100 irq 19

[    2.380791] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe60b000 port 0xfe60b180 irq 19

[    2.380879] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe60b000 port 0xfe60b200 irq 19

[    2.380967] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe60b000 port 0xfe60b280 irq 19

[    2.381057] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe60b000 port 0xfe60b300 irq 19

[    2.381146] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe60b000 port 0xfe60b380 irq 19

[    2.381313] ahci 0000:03:00.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.381344] ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    2.381459] ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf led only pmp fbs pio slum part sxs 

[    2.381725] scsi host6: ahci

[    2.381889] scsi host7: ahci

[    2.382005] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m512@0xfe410000 port 0xfe410100 irq 28

[    2.382096] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m512@0xfe410000 port 0xfe410180 irq 28

[    2.382243] ahci 0000:07:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.382278] ahci 0000:07:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    2.382367] ahci 0000:07:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf led only pmp fbs pio slum part sxs 

[    2.382644] scsi host8: ahci

[    2.382808] scsi host9: ahci

[    2.382921] ata9: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m512@0xfe110000 port 0xfe110100 irq 29

[    2.383013] ata10: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m512@0xfe110000 port 0xfe110180 irq 29

[    2.383189] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.383293] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    2.383427] QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

[    2.383434] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.383524] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.383626] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe60a000

[    2.442512] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.442617] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.442812] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.442901] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.442996] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe608000

[    2.502602] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.502706] hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.502890] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.502979] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.503074] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xfe606000

[    2.562650] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.562753] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.563972] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.564066] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.564159] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe605000

[    2.622674] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.622778] hub 4-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.622959] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.623047] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    2.623211] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.623328] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.623425] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.623546] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.623633] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    2.623810] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.623909] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.624057] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.624146] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    2.624333] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: irq 32 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.624511] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.624613] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.624740] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.624827] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    2.625006] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.625103] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.625253] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm

[    2.625347] cdc_acm: USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

[    2.625448] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    2.625547] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm

[    2.625664] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.625793] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    2.626232] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.626323] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.626549] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.626752] I2O subsystem v1.325

[    2.626845] i2o: max drivers = 8

[    2.627228] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.627328] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.627466] TCP: cubic registered

[    2.627562] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.627666] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    2.628232] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.628657] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[    2.718563] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.728574] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.738522] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.788601] usb 1-3: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    2.918701] ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.918821] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.920006] ata2.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDS721010CLA332, JP4OA39C, max UDMA/133

[    2.920108] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.920216] ata5.00: ATAPI: ATAPI   iHAS324   F, CL14, max UDMA/133

[    2.921170] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.921401] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.928711] ata9: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    2.928717] ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.928744] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.928779] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.929765] ata6.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDS721010CLA332, JP4OA39C, max UDMA/133

[    2.929862] ata6.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.929955] ata3.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDP725050GLA360, GM4OA52A, max UDMA/133

[    2.930035] ata9.00: ATA-9: ST2000DM001-1ER164, CC25, max UDMA/133

[    2.930037] ata9.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.930227] ata3.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.930318] ata4.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDP725050GLA360, GM4OA52A, max UDMA/133

[    2.930406] ata4.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.930962] ata9.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.931493] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.931587] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.931684] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.938719] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    2.946902] ata1.00: ATA-8: KINGSTON SV300S37A120G, 600ABBF0, max UDMA/133

[    2.947000] ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.953207] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.128923] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    4.189517] floppy0: no floppy controllers found

[    4.189827] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      KINGSTON SV300S3 BBF0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.190069] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte logical blocks: (120 GB/111 GiB)

[    4.190073] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    4.190134] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72101 A39C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.190245] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    4.190260] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    4.190304] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDP72505 A52A PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.190325] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    4.190330] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.190350] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.190402] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    4.190432] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    4.190438] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    4.190440] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.190457] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.190468] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDP72505 A52A PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.190571] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    4.190601] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    4.190601] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    4.190603] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.190614] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.191820] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    4.191847] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            ATAPI    iHAS324   F      CL14 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.191998] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.192018] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.198209]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    4.198551] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.199412]  sdb: sdb1

[    4.199675] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.213129] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 47x/125x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    4.213264] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    4.213439] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    4.213526] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

[    4.213679] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72101 A39C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.213888] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    4.213906] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[    4.213968] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST2000DM001-1ER1 CC25 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.214073] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.81 TiB)

[    4.214075] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    4.214078] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

[    4.214126] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

[    4.214128] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.214146] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.214543]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3

[    4.214731] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.214868] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

[    4.214955] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.214973] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.222135]  sde: sde1

[    4.222402] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.231976]  sdf: unknown partition table

[    4.232226] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.263286]  sdd: sdd1 sdd2 sdd3 sdd4 < sdd5 sdd6 sdd7 >

[    4.263758] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.266122] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)                                                                                 

[    4.266344] EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)                                                                                 

[    4.268412] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    4.268505] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    4.268875] Freeing unused kernel memory: 812K (ffffffff8175e000 - ffffffff81829000)

[    4.817912] systemd-udevd[1790]: starting version 216

[    4.823044] random: systemd-udevd urandom read with 78 bits of entropy available

[    4.862962] rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

[    4.863075] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    4.863106] rtc_cmos 00:04: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    4.889253] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    4.889254] Warning! ehci_hcd should always be loaded before uhci_hcd and ohci_hcd, not after

[    4.890325] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    4.892133] r8168 Gigabit Ethernet driver 8.039.00-NAPI loaded

[    4.892215] r8168 0000:05:00.0: irq 33 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.899317] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

[    4.899319] kvm: Nested Paging enabled

[    4.913319] r8168: This product is covered by one or more of the following patents: US6,570,884, US6,115,776, and US6,327,625.

[    4.913323] r8168  Copyright (C) 2014  Realtek NIC software team <nicfae@realtek.com> 

 This program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; for details, please see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>. 

 This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions; see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>. 

[    4.921274] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    4.921275] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    4.933151] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    5.179815] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    5.180030] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  346.47  Thu Feb 19 18:56:03 PST 2015

[   28.005137] usbhid 1-3:1.0: can't add hid device: -110

[   28.005154] usbhid: probe of 1-3:1.0 failed with error -110

[   28.155185] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[   28.305280] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -32

[   28.565449] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -32                              

[   28.845633] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[   28.995736] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -32

[   29.255900] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -32                              

[   29.536084] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ohci-pci

[   29.956345] usb 1-4: device not accepting address 5, error -32

[   30.126467] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 6 using ohci-pci

[   30.546739] usb 1-4: device not accepting address 6, error -32

[   30.546757] usb usb1-port4: unable to enumerate USB device                             

[   30.546859] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, device number 2

[   30.547094] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[   30.547101] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[   30.547104] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[   30.547112] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[   30.547141] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe609000

[   30.666834] usb 5-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[   30.686831] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[   30.687146] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   30.687157] hub 9-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[   30.687299] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   30.687311] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[   30.687525] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[   30.687530] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 10

[   30.687532] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[   30.687540] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[   30.687557] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe607000

[   30.826917] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[   30.827233] hub 10-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   30.827244] hub 10-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[   30.827375] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   30.827386] hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[   30.827633] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: EHCI Host Controller

[   30.827638] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 11

[   30.827640] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[   30.827647] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: debug port 1

[   30.827666] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe604000

[   30.846876] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[   30.847033] hub 11-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   30.847042] hub 11-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   30.847150] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   30.847160] hub 4-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   30.847497] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

[   30.858300] sound hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig: line_outs=4 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x17/0x0) type:line

[   30.858301] sound hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   30.858303] sound hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   30.858303] sound hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[   30.858304] sound hdaudioC0D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x1e

[   30.858305] sound hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[   30.858307] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[   30.858310] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[   30.858311] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Line=0x1a

[   30.863677] usb 5-1: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes

[   30.878863] input: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/0000:02:00.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/0003:045E:0040.0001/input/input5

[   30.878924] hid-generic 0003:045E:0040.0001: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:02:00.0-1/input0

[   30.997044] usb 5-2: new low-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[   31.166102] usb 5-2: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes

[   31.181284] input: CHICONY USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/0000:02:00.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/0003:04F2:0116.0002/input/input6

[   31.181313] hid-generic 0003:04F2:0116.0002: input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CHICONY USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:02:00.0-2/input0

[   31.297234] usb 7-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[   31.300679] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   31.347544] Adding 2441876k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2441876k SS

[   31.593821] uvcvideo: Unable to create debugfs directory

[   31.593860] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:0804)

[   31.609457] input: UVC Camera (046d:0804) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/0000:06:00.0/usb7/7-1/7-1:1.0/input/input7

[   31.609570] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[   31.609572] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[   31.875582] usb 7-1: Warning! Unlikely big volume range (=6144), cval->res is probably wrong.

[   31.875584] usb 7-1: [5] FU [Mic Capture Volume] ch = 1, val = 1536/7680/1

[   31.875745] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

[   32.247855] usb 1-3: new low-speed USB device number 7 using ohci-pci

[   32.332642] eth0: 0xffffc90000014000, fc:aa:14:26:64:7d, IRQ 33

[   35.414265] r8168: eth0: link up

[   38.026988] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 36 for MSI/MSI-X

[   47.407735] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   62.677740] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   62.937910] usb 1-3: new low-speed USB device number 8 using ohci-pci

[   78.117838] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   93.417830] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

[   93.698013] usb 1-3: new low-speed USB device number 9 using ohci-pci

[  104.124819] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 9, error -110

[  104.294933] usb 1-3: new low-speed USB device number 10 using ohci-pci

[  114.721740] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 10, error -110

[  114.721777] usb usb1-port3: unable to enumerate USB device

[  115.051965] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 11 using ohci-pci

[  115.202065] usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -32

[  115.462236	

----------

## j_c_p

Strange : I don't have the same motherboard and processor, but all of my usb ports are working

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port G)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF100 [GeForce GTX 480] (rev a3)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF100 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ188/EJ198 USB 3.0 Host Controller

04:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

05:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ188/EJ198 USB 3.0 Host Controller

06:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)

07:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6315 Series Firewire Controller (rev 01)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82583V Gigabit Network Connection

```

```
cat /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.builtin | grep hci 

kernel/drivers/ata/ahci.ko

kernel/drivers/ata/libahci.ko

kernel/drivers/ata/ahci_platform.ko

kernel/drivers/ata/libahci_platform.ko

kernel/drivers/usb/host/xhci-pci.ko

kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko

kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-pci.ko

kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko

kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-pci.ko

kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko

kernel/drivers/usb/host/xhci-hcd.ko

```

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            29598  0 

snd_mixer_oss          11986  1 snd_pcm_oss

vboxdrv               287759  0 

nvidia               8302881  62 

snd_ice1712            52711  4 

snd_mpu401_uart         4795  1 snd_ice1712

snd_ac97_codec         96720  1 snd_ice1712

ac97_bus                 965  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_cs8427              5601  1 snd_ice1712

snd_i2c                 3283  2 snd_ice1712,snd_cs8427

snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      1956  1 snd_ice1712

snd_ak4xxx_adda         6334  2 snd_ice1712,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx

snd_rawmidi            15194  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          4867  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_pcm                59786  4 snd_ice1712,snd_pcm_oss,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              15142  2 snd_pcm

snd                    46310  18 snd_ice1712,snd_pcm_oss,snd_ac97_codec,snd_timer,snd_i2c,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_device,snd_mixer_oss,snd_cs8427

soundcore               4207  1 snd

kvm_amd                42084  0 

button                  4242  0 

acpi_cpufreq            5877  0 

processor              21560  7 acpi_cpufreq

```

```
cat /proc/interrupts 

            CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3       CPU4       CPU5       

   0:     677187          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

   1:          1          0          0          0          3       1339   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

   7:          1          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge    

   8:          0          0          0          0          0         20   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

   9:          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

  17:          0          0          0          0          0          4   IO-APIC   17-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb5, ehci_hcd:usb6, ehci_hcd:usb7

  18:          0          0          0          1        176      65067   IO-APIC   18-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb8, ohci_hcd:usb9, ohci_hcd:usb10, ohci_hcd:usb11

  19:          0          1          0          1        187     109438   IO-APIC   19-fasteoi   0000:00:11.0

  20:          0          0          1          4        211     127846   IO-APIC   20-fasteoi   snd_ice1712

  27:          0          0          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      0000:02:00.0

  29:          0          0          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      0000:04:00.0

  30:          0          0          0          4        332      94845   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

  32:          0          0          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      xhci_hcd

  34:          0          0          0          0          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      xhci_hcd

  36:          1          0          0          4        288      78968   PCI-MSI-edge      nvidia

 NMI:          0          0          0          0          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

 LOC:     191330     323286     287644     284678     276124     293603   Local timer interrupts

 SPU:          0          0          0          0          0          0   Spurious interrupts

 PMI:          0          0          0          0          0          0   Performance monitoring interrupts

 IWI:          0          0          0          0          0          0   IRQ work interrupts

 RTR:          0          0          0          0          0          0   APIC ICR read retries

 RES:     473740     449593     455379     440602     422568     325057   Rescheduling interrupts

 CAL:        968        965        996        865        926        657   Function call interrupts

 TLB:       5727       6846       5438       7821       4486      13151   TLB shootdowns

 THR:          0          0          0          0          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

 MCE:          0          0          0          0          0          0   Machine check exceptions

 MCP:         15         15         15         15         15         15   Machine check polls

 ERR:          1

 MIS:          0
```

```
[    0.712261] QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

[    0.712269] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.717283] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.722476] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.727574] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.732693] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.737751] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.1 xhci-hcd

[    0.742811] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.0

[    0.747878] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.752791] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.757744] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.762637] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.767612] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    0.772608] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.777563] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.782407] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.1 xhci-hcd

[    0.787258] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.0

[    0.792121] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.796853] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.801647] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.806387] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.811331] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.816122] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.820835] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.825584] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.1 xhci-hcd

[    0.830263] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:05:00.0

[    0.834995] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.839545] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.844194] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.848875] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.853715] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    0.858650] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.863666] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.864965] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.864998] ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.865030] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.865058] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.865090] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.865788] ata4.00: HPA detected: current 976771055, native 976773168

[    0.865991] ata4.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDP725050GLA360, GM4OA5CA, max UDMA/133

[    0.865992] ata4.00: 976771055 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.867087] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.867517] ata6.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS95, RN01, max UDMA/133

[    0.867924] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.867925] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.873676] ata2.00: HPA detected: current 1250261615, native 1250263728

[    0.873684] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.878809] ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD6401AALS-00L3B2, 01.03B01, max UDMA/133

[    0.878810] ata2.00: 1250261615 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.879767] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.879878] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD6401AALS-0 3B01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.880079] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 1250261615 512-byte logical blocks: (640 GB/596 GiB)

[    0.880098] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.880177] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.880179] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.880208] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDP72505 A5CA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.880211] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.880348] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 976771055 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    0.880353] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    0.880431] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    0.880432] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.880466] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.881494] scsi 5:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS95  RN01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.882902] ata9: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.894302]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

[    0.894631] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.899341]  sda: sda1

[    0.899603] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.914259] sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/12x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.914260] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.914346] sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.914404] sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

[    1.059125] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.1 xhci-hcd

[    1.064648] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:05:00.0

[    1.070167] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.075595] hub 4-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.080995] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.086422] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    1.091938] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.097412] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    1.102956] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    1.108568] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    1.114154] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe805000

[    1.125584] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.131051] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.136531] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.142034] usb usb5: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.147555] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.1 ehci_hcd

[    1.153063] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    1.158658] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.164167] hub 5-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    1.169744] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.175172] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    1.180659] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    1.186194] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    1.191646] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe803000

[    1.202491] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.208007] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.213546] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.218487] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.224793] usb usb6: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.230364] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.1 ehci_hcd

[    1.235904] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    1.241496] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.246942] hub 6-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    1.252449] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.257884] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    1.263307] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    1.268783] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: debug port 1

[    1.274209] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe800000

[    1.285391] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.290708] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.296028] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.301309] usb usb7: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.306542] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.1 ehci_hcd

[    1.311792] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.2

[    1.317046] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.322136] hub 7-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.327183] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.332215] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    1.337321] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.342336] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    1.347311] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe806000

[    1.406290] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.411256] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.416245] usb usb8: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.421210] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.1 ohci_hcd

[    1.426252] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    1.431296] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.436120] hub 8-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    1.441000] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.445825] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[    1.450717] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe804000

[    1.510165] usb usb9: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.515100] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3760.148 MHz

[    1.520065] usb usb9: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.525078] usb usb9: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.527115] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.535101] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.1 ohci_hcd

[    1.540092] usb usb9: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    1.545103] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.550027] hub 9-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    1.555080] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.559987] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 10

[    1.564974] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xfe802000

[    1.624022] usb usb10: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.628993] usb usb10: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.633974] usb usb10: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.638975] usb usb10: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.1 ohci_hcd

[    1.644026] usb usb10: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    1.649120] hub 10-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.654104] hub 10-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.659134] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.664028] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 11

[    1.669020] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe801000

[    1.728913] usb usb11: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.733897] usb usb11: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.738914] usb usb11: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.743868] usb usb11: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.1 ohci_hcd

[    1.748807] usb usb11: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.0

[    1.753786] hub 11-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.758702] hub 11-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.763643] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.768697] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.770824] usb 8-5: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    1.778760] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.783816] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    1.789467] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.794723] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.800018] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input1

[    1.805332] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.810682] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.815938] rtc_cmos 00:05: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    1.821232] i2c /dev entries driver

[    1.822729] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    1.831974] nct6775: Found NCT6776D/F or compatible chip at 0x2e:0x290

[    1.838233] usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

[    1.843793] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    1.849251] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.854831] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.860318] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.865777] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.871231] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.876669] TCP: cubic registered

[    1.882016] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.887488] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.893012] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.898436] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.901656] usb 9-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    1.909506] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.915062] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    1.920564] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    1.926030] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    1.931377] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    1.936692] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol 

[    1.941932] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[    1.942649] usb 8-5: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0745

[    1.942650] usb 8-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.942651] usb 8-5: Product: MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v6.0

[    1.942651] usb 8-5: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[    1.949815] input: Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v6.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb8/8-5/8-5:1.0/0003:045E:0745.0001/input/input2

[    1.974061] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    1.979764] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    1.985749] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.991712] rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2015-03-22 15:48:20 UTC (1427039300)

[    2.000593] hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v6.0] on usb-0000:00:12.0-5/input0

[    2.014051] input: Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v6.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb8/8-5/8-5:1.1/0003:045E:0745.0002/input/input3

[    2.044525] usb 9-1: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=001c

[    2.050829] usb 9-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    2.057510] hub 9-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.064500] hub 9-1:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    2.070859] hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v6.0] on usb-0000:00:12.0-5/input1

[    2.101576] input: Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v6.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb8/8-5/8-5:1.2/0003:045E:0745.0003/input/input4

[    2.159427] hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v6.0] on usb-0000:00:12.0-5/input2

[    2.181216] EXT4-fs (sdb3): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    2.188468] EXT4-fs (sdb3): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    2.216873] EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    2.223858] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:19.

[    2.231086] Freeing unused kernel memory: 780K (ffffffff81621000 - ffffffff816e4000)

[    2.517956] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    2.630789] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    6.382540] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    6.421124] acpi-cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[    6.460303] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input5

[    6.460391] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    6.460551] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input6

[    6.460628] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    6.598692] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

[    6.598699] kvm: Nested Paging enabled

[    7.221123] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    7.221125] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    7.232068] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    7.232348] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  346.47  Thu Feb 19 18:56:03 PST 2015

[    8.253890] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console

[    8.253892] NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver

[    8.253894] NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console

[    8.253894] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

[    8.253895] NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.

[    9.190643] vboxdrv: Found 6 processor cores.

[    9.191318] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x9a0 offMax=0x5f40

[    9.191477] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

[    9.191479] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.3.26 (interface 0x001a000a).

[   10.677526] EXT4-fs (sdb3): re-mounted. Opts: user_xattr

[   11.084985] Adding 361456k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:361456k FS

[   11.155306] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: user_xattr

[   11.197156] EXT4-fs (sdb4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: user_xattr

[   11.315710] UDF-fs: warning (device loop0): udf_load_vrs: No anchor found

[   11.315715] UDF-fs: Rescanning with blocksize 2048

[   11.434754] UDF-fs: warning (device loop0): udf_load_vrs: No anchor found

[   11.434759] UDF-fs: Rescanning with blocksize 2048

[   11.435340] UDF-fs: INFO Mounting volume 'XPLANE8', timestamp 2005/11/17 00:19 (103c)

[   11.554086] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1

[   11.554794] ISOFS: changing to secondary root

[   14.571755] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   16.261297] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

[   16.261419] e1000e 0000:08:00.0 eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[   16.261497] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

```

Do you have the latest bios for your motherboard ?

----------

## chithanh

IOMMU needs to be enabled, or else some mainboard functions will not work properly. If upgrading your kernel to the latest unstable version does not help, iommu=pt kernel parameter may fix at least the r8169 problem.

I recommend that you read the following topics, which discuss problems very similar to what you describe.

Network does not work with Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 ...

Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Installation misery

ethernet module crashes with IOMMU enabled

----------

## venquessa

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> IOMMU needs to be enabled, or else some mainboard functions will not work properly. If upgrading your kernel to the latest unstable version does not help, iommu=pt kernel parameter may fix at least the r8169 problem.
> 
> I recommend that you read the following topics, which discuss problems very similar to what you describe.
> 
> Network does not work with Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 ...
> ...

 

Network does not work with Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 ...

This ends with the same problem with the built in driver.  Use it and you get page faults in the motherboard chipset.  

I think the network card is sorted anyway, I can live with the driver from the realtek site, I only need to remember to reinstall it every time I build the kernel.

I will try and upgrade to the latest unstable kernel, but the problem there is the NVidia driver install warns me that it only supports certain kernel versions.  I did try an unstable initially and it didn't work/didn't fix the issue with NVidia card and the IOMMU.  I'll give it another go.

Out of interest, the IOMMU controller is disabled in BIOS and all the USB ports work in windows with the drivers installed from teh DVD that came with the mobo.

----------

